# Anyone keeping Cryptocoryne Bogneri?



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't think Ive seen anyone with this crypt, but man is it beautiful, I would love to get one if anyone knows someone growing it.


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

That looks wicked sweet!


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry for the old bump, any luck with this one mythin?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck finding that one. It's just about the rarest one there is.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow thats is so cool!


----------



## Johnson18 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow! That's a beautiful plant! I hope I can get ahold of some in the future!


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for crushing my hopes and dreams Aaron! Lol


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

denske said:


> Thanks for crushing my hopes and dreams Aaron! Lol


Well, let me put it this way. I asked my buddy who has been to the ECS convention 3 times if he had any and he does not.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds like Aaron needs to take the family to Sri Lanka for a vacation!


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like its a fast grower. Man thats nice looking.


----------



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

*I have it on 2 price lists but I can tell you that I won't be buying it soon. The price ranges from $600.00 for a tiny plant to $1200.00 on the other price list. Man, I couldn't afford a leaf.
Jim:canada:*


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Unless it jumps right into tissue culture i would be affraid to have it growing for that price.


----------

